# Daily Server Deals has launched!



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

What is Daily Server Deals? If you're not familiar, please read this thread I started here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/2109-dailyserverdeals-new-website-for-vps-and-server-offers-built-from-the-ground-up-and-ready-for-action/ In short, it's a new server offer website built from the ground up! You can count on a new great offer being posted everyday at exactly noon! Please read the thread linked above if you're new to Daily Server Deals so you can understand the concept, read about some of it's great features, and understand how it will work.

Anyhow, we're rolling! Congrats on NodeServ for being the first offer listed, Jade-G was the first to submit an offer. Tomorrow we've got a great deal coming out at Noon EST from HostMist!

Please check us out at http://DailyServerDeals.com every day. Over the course of time after we've collected more offers, you will greatly appreciate the very thorough search function that will allow you to narrow down all offers to display only those that meet your unique criteria. No more sifting through offers looking for something that offers the location, resources, virtualization, upstream, and price point you're looking for.

Are you a VPS or Dedicated Server provider? Then please support the growth of Daily Server Deals by signing up and submitting an offer! After making an account there, please read this: http://dailyserverdeals.com/get-listed/ . If you're a Verified Provider on vpsboard already, no need to reapply. Just let me know your DSD username and what company you represent and I'll get you sorted out.

Questions? Comments? Please let me know!

*DailyServerDeals.com*


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2013)

What, you no likey Wordpress   ?   But it is soooo functional.

Novacha,  can I buy you lunch or something pal?  Great work.

MannDude, sleep pal, you need it.  Good work.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What, you no likey Wordpress   ?   But it is soooo functional.
> 
> Novacha,  can I buy you lunch or something pal?  Great work.
> 
> MannDude, sleep pal, you need it.  Good work.


Wordpress is a horrible solution for something like this. Have fun narrowing down offers to something you want or need!

I slept last night, got a good 5 hours. Coffee time!


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 2, 2013)

FYI if you go to http://www.dailyserverdeals.com it gives you a 500 error.  If you go to http://dailyserverdeals.com it works though.  Just thought I would let you know.

Cheers!


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2013)

Good catch @TheLinuxBug.  Thanks for it.... Passed it over to Mann in PM.


----------



## Jade (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks great, can't wait to see all the potential traffic it will bring


----------



## Dylan (Oct 2, 2013)

Getting an Nginx 502 Bad Gateway here (on non-www).


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> FYI if you go to http://www.dailyserverdeals.com it gives you a 500 error.  If you go to http://dailyserverdeals.com it works though.  Just thought I would let you know.
> 
> Cheers!


This will be sorted out.



Dylan said:


> Getting an Nginx 502 Bad Gateway here (on non-www).


Hmm... perhaps Novacha was pushing an update? Anytime we run an update you'll see that error for a brief moment.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

Doing some updates right now. Expect a 502 error.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm an idiot and made a woopsie. Providers, you'll need to re-upload your logo.

Comically enough I had 'setup backups for DSD' on my To-Do list tonight. But I goofed up too soon. Only thing impacted are provider logos.


----------



## Nick_A (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## blergh (Oct 3, 2013)

Cool idea, but isn't it a bit odd to slap VM-offers on there? Dedicated offers only would be much nicer and not something that sites like serverbear, LEB, UnixIO, virtdeal etc etc all offer.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 3, 2013)

A theme would be nice on it.


----------



## XLvps (Oct 3, 2013)

Good luck with it.  Maybe i'll get some love over here we don't use YoloXing.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 3, 2013)

I just want to say LOL at the mini logos being use for HostMist:







Maybe either they should supply a better small logo or the original should be re-sized/cropped better.  It just looks silly  

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude (Oct 3, 2013)

blergh said:


> Cool idea, but isn't it a bit odd to slap VM-offers on there? Dedicated offers only would be much nicer and not something that sites like serverbear, LEB, UnixIO, virtdeal etc etc all offer.


Why is it odd for VPS offers on there? I'm not certain but I think ServerBear has affiliate accounts with their listed coupons/providers and haven't posted one in over 60 days, LowEndBox is corrupt and in bed with certain providers, haven't heard of the other two.



Ruchirablog said:


> A theme would be nice on it.


I'll see what I can do. 



XLvps said:


> Good luck with it.  Maybe i'll get some love over here we don't use YoloXing.


Doesn't matter if you do use them, or do not use them. The idea is that no one will get preferential treatment. Offers are simply listed in the order they're received and not because I want to see certain companies grow more than others. 



TheLinuxBug said:


> I just want to say LOL at the mini logos being use for HostMist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears properly on their profile here: http://www.dailyserverdeals.com/offers/provider/host-mist-llc/, though I'll pass your suggestion on to Novacha 

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## terafire (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 4, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Why is it odd for VPS offers on there? I'm not certain but I think ServerBear has affiliate accounts with their listed coupons/providers and haven't posted one in over 60 days, LowEndBox is corrupt and in bed with certain providers, haven't heard of the other two.
> 
> I'll see what I can do.
> 
> ...


Yup looks better now  Thanks Novacha for fixing it!


----------



## kaniini (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

The only virtualization types listed are KVM and OpenVZ.  I think that the following should be added: Xen, VMware, Linux-VServer, LXC.


----------



## Novacha (Oct 4, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Hi,
> 
> The only virtualization types listed are KVM and OpenVZ.  I think that the following should be added: Xen, VMware, Linux-VServer, LXC.


I have added Xen and VMware, but I have never personally seen Linux-VServer or LXC offered. If you can prove me wrong, I would be happy to add it   !


----------



## kaniini (Oct 5, 2013)

Novacha said:


> I have added Xen and VMware, but I have never personally seen Linux-VServer or LXC offered. If you can prove me wrong, I would be happy to add it   !


EDIS offers LXC/Linux-VServer.

See also, http://linux-vserver.org/VServer_Hosting


----------



## kaniini (Oct 5, 2013)

Another issue: it should be possible to type in a manual entry for the datacenter.  For example, half the datacenters I use are not listed.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 5, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Another issue: it should be possible to type in a manual entry for the datacenter.  For example, half the datacenters I use are not listed.


For those, I can add them manually for you for now. Feel free to PM me the datacenters or you can add them here.


----------



## Novacha (Oct 5, 2013)

kaniini said:


> EDIS offers LXC/Linux-VServer.
> 
> See also, http://linux-vserver.org/VServer_Hosting


I will have a look through that page when I have the time. I will probably add LXC to the list.



kaniini said:


> Another issue: it should be possible to type in a manual entry for the datacenter.  For example, half the datacenters I use are not listed.


That leaves the system open to abuse, since providers could add datacenters that already exist because they are too lazy to find it in the list   . If you can PM me or post the list of datacenters you want added, I would be happy to add them!


----------



## datarealm (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for adding an option for Xen.

Could you also add "Hourly" to the billing options?

Great work so far!!


----------



## kaniini (Oct 6, 2013)

Novacha said:


> I will have a look through that page when I have the time. I will probably add LXC to the list.
> 
> That leaves the system open to abuse, since providers could add datacenters that already exist because they are too lazy to find it in the list   . If you can PM me or post the list of datacenters you want added, I would be happy to add them!


Telx, Steadfast, Telehouse and Enzu are the ones I am seeing as missing.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 6, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Telx, Steadfast, Telehouse and Enzu are the ones I am seeing as missing.


Added


----------



## threz (Oct 6, 2013)

Would be nice to see an expiration date field. I'm sure not all of these deals are permanent, so it would be informative to reflect that right on the offers page. I hate coming across old deals and not knowing if they're still valid or not.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 6, 2013)

threz said:


> Would be nice to see an expiration date field. I'm sure not all of these deals are permanent, so it would be informative to reflect that right on the offers page. I hate coming across old deals and not knowing if they're still valid or not.


Providers can mark their deals as Inactive


----------



## Novacha (Oct 6, 2013)

threz said:


> Would be nice to see an expiration date field. I'm sure not all of these deals are permanent, so it would be informative to reflect that right on the offers page. I hate coming across old deals and not knowing if they're still valid or not.





datarealm said:


> Thanks for adding an option for Xen.
> 
> Could you also add "Hourly" to the billing options?
> 
> Great work so far!!


Would both of you be able to post the feature requests on the Github page? It would make managing milestones much easier.

I would not be too adverse to adding an _expire at _date with a countdown for automatic marking of inactive offers.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 28, 2013)

Novacha has added some great new updates recently, including switching to PostgreSQL, some security related updates, and some changes on how offers are posted. Now you can use the markdown syntax when creating a new offer, with a live preview of your offer available as you type it. This way you can ensure your offer looks how you want it to look before submitting it.

You'll also note that the locations you offer services from our now displayed as checkboxes, as opposed to dropdown boxes prior. This allows for much faster posting of offers, as you won't have to submit the same offer multiple times for it to be displayed as available in each different location.

Please see the screenshot below for an updated view of an offer being posted:



Did I miss anything Novacha?


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 28, 2013)

Woot! The check boxes are appreciated.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 28, 2013)

Awesome! Definitely something needed


----------



## Novacha (Dec 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Novacha has added some great new updates recently, including switching to PostgreSQL, some security related updates, and some changes on how offers are posted. Now you can use the markdown syntax when creating a new offer, with a live preview of your offer available as you type it. This way you can ensure your offer looks how you want it to look before submitting it.
> 
> You'll also note that the locations you offer services from our now displayed as checkboxes, as opposed to dropdown boxes prior. This allows for much faster posting of offers, as you won't have to submit the same offer multiple times for it to be displayed as available in each different location.
> 
> ...


You pretty much nailed the front-end stuff there. There have been some huge backend changes and the site should generally be faster (we now use caching).


----------



## SrsX (Dec 28, 2013)

Novacha said:


> I will have a look through that page when I have the time. I will probably add LXC to the list.
> 
> That leaves the system open to abuse, since providers could add datacenters that already exist because they are too lazy to find it in the list   . If you can PM me or post the list of datacenters you want added, I would be happy to add them!


This is where it gets easy - in the database make the datacenter name a UNIQUE value, therefore it prevents double submission and before adding to database check if datacenter with similar name exists, if so reject, otherwise accept.


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> This is where it gets easy - in the database make the datacenter name a UNIQUE value, therefore it prevents double submission and before adding to database check if datacenter with similar name exists, if so reject, otherwise accept.


Clearly, it's impossible for two different datacenters to exist, that share a name.


----------



## Novacha (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> This is where it gets easy - in the database make the datacenter name a UNIQUE value, therefore it prevents double submission and before adding to database check if datacenter with similar name exists, if so reject, otherwise accept.


Providers request a datacenter to be added, and an admin adds it? I fail to see the issue here. This prevents abuse of the system and numerous other issues with similar datacenter names. Should you feel the urgent need for improvement, please submit a pull request.

In the future when communicating with others, please try to be less condescending. Writing _"This is where it gets easy"_ before a post will rarely gain you the admiration that you so desperately crave, especially when you follow with a solution that is neither easy (detecting similar names without false positives), nor viable to implement. I am more than happy to take requests, criticism and ideas (and have done so many times during the creation and maintenance of DSD) from people who are respectful and kind, but do not have much time for people with your attitude.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 28, 2013)

Novacha said:


> Providers request a datacenter to be added, and an admin adds it? I fail to see the issue here. This prevents abuse of the system and numerous other issues with similar datacenter names. Should you feel the urgent need for improvement, please submit a pull request.
> 
> In the future when communicating with others, please try to be less condescending. Writing _"This is where it gets easy"_ before a post will rarely gain you the admiration that you so desperately crave, especially when you follow with a solution that is neither easy (detecting similar names without false positives), nor viable to implement. I am more than happy to take requests, criticism and ideas (and have done so many times during the creation and maintenance of DSD) from people who are respectful and kind, but do not have much time for people with your attitude.


You're stating I have attitude because I believe there is an *easy* solution for this?

I think you need to re-read what I wrote, it has no "_attitude_" in there at all.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Dec 28, 2013)

Very nice upgrades. The live preview is great.


----------



## Novacha (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> You're stating I have attitude because I believe there is an *easy* solution for this?
> 
> I think you need to re-read what I wrote, it has no "_attitude_" in there at all.


As I have stated above, your solution is, in my opinion, neither an easy one to implement, nor a viable one to implement. As a matter of fact, I would go as far as saying it is not a solution at all. The number of datacenters I have had to add in the past month have been 0, as we pretty much have most of them covered. I can tell that you quite strongly believe that this is an easy solution and I would strongly encourage you to submit a pull request with this implemented.

This will be my last communication in regards to this matter, as it is neither an issue or a request.



matt_securedspeed said:


> Very nice upgrades. The live preview is great.


Thanks. There is a good amount of multi-threading tech behind the markdown rendering, so it should be pretty speedy (especially on the client side).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> You're stating I have attitude because I believe there is an *easy* solution for this?
> 
> I think you need to re-read what I wrote, it has no "_attitude_" in there at all.


I'm not really one to judge or talk here, but I feel like this suggestion is one that's technically "easy" on paper and much more difficult to apply in real life.

For example, some people can name their datacenter as Incero, another individual can label it as Incero, LLC.  By your method (if I'm reading it correctly) leaves it open for multiple "Incero"s while Novacha's method is much simpler and prevents these multiple "datacenter spam".  In addition, it's a possibility whoever's submitting the offers may try to look like they're the only individual in that datecenter and might purposefully do this.  

You might say "well, then have it look at for similar characters/series of characters then categorize it based off of that".  Well, while this may work "roughly", I'd rather not bet my cards on it working all the time and either way then the problem gets a bit more difficult.  

I believe Novacha was thinking a bit further ahead and was observing what the possible issues could be while you (SrsX) might have been thinking it was a simple change in a few lines of code.  

Therefore, the simplest way to minimize this issue is to manually add/remove datacenters in order to avoid the "clusterfuck" of having to moderate specific categories, move it over, etc.  

Be excellent to each other please   Also Novacha, this is getting better and better now.  Great job!


----------



## SrsX (Dec 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'm not really one to judge or talk here, but I feel like this suggestion is one that's technically "easy" on paper and much more difficult to apply in real life.
> 
> For example, some people can name their datacenter as Incero, another individual can label it as Incero, LLC.  By your method (if I'm reading it correctly) leaves it open for multiple "Incero"s while Novacha's method is much simpler and prevents these multiple "datacenter spam".  In addition, it's a possibility whoever's submitting the offers may try to look like they're the only individual in that datecenter and might purposefully do this.
> 
> ...


OK...

<?php

$datacenters = array("Incero");

function addDatacenter($dcname) {

     foreach($datacenters as $dcin) {

            if(stristr($dcname, $dcin)) { echo 'That datacenter already exists!'; return false; } else { /* Run code to add datacenter... */ }

     }

}

?>

Boy, that took me like, a whole 60 seconds.


----------



## clarity (Dec 28, 2013)

I am pretty sure that this is all written in Python.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> OK...
> 
> <?php
> 
> ...


I apologize but did you read my post?



HalfEatenPie said:


> For example, some people can name their datacenter as Incero, another individual can label it as Incero, LLC.  By your method (if I'm reading it correctly) leaves it open for multiple "Incero"s while Novacha's method is much simpler and prevents these multiple "datacenter spam".  In addition, it's a possibility whoever's submitting the offers may try to look like they're the only individual in that datecenter and might purposefully do this.
> 
> You might say "well, then have it look at for similar characters/series of characters then categorize it based off of that".  Well, while this may work "roughly", I'd rather not bet my cards on it working all the time and either way then the problem gets a bit more difficult.


 People could write "Incero" or "Incero, LLC" (for example) and your method would create two separate entries because it'd fail to catch that.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I apologize but did you read my post?
> 
> 
> People could write "Incero" or "Incero, LLC" (for example) and your method would create two separate entries because it'd fail to catch that.


Do you even know what stristr does? If string contains string (NON-CASE-SENSITIVE)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Do you even know what stristr does? If string contains string (NON-CASE-SENSITIVE)


Alright I will admit I didn't know what stristr did. I also did skim over the code and basically made assumptions. My apologies for that.

Is there a similar function in python?


----------



## SrsX (Dec 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Alright I will admit I didn't know what stristr did. I also did skim over the code and basically made assumptions. My apologies for that.
> 
> 
> Is there a similar function in python?


Probably could use a variant of this

if "dcnamehere" not in datastring: continue


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Is there a similar function in python?


Phyton magic "in":


if "datacemter" in dataCenterString: print('datacenter known')

Can be done for the list too:


```
dclist = ['dc1', 'dc2', 'dc22', 'dc3']
print filter(lambda x: 'dc2' in x,dclist)
```


----------



## zzrok (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> OK...
> 
> <?php
> 
> ...


Ok, wise-guy.  What happens when $dcname = 'Incero, LLC'?  'Incero, LLC' isn't a substring of 'Incero'.  Now get off my lawn.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 28, 2013)

So much negativity.

The way it is now is good. That way providers aren't just listing themselves as a datacenter because they have a 1/4th rack somewhere and consider themselves a DC.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 28, 2013)

zzrok said:


> Ok, wise-guy.  What happens when $dcname = 'Incero, LLC'?  'Incero, LLC' isn't a substring of 'Incero'.  Now get off my lawn.


I don't feel like getting into a pissing war, so read what I told HalfEatenPie about case insensitive checking.


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> I don't feel like getting into a pissing war, so read what I told HalfEatenPie about case insensitive checking.


Read what zzrok said about substrings.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 28, 2013)

As a provider, I have no problem messaging MannDude to add a DC. It's always added well before my offer would ever get listed anyways so no harm waiting.


----------



## Novacha (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> I don't feel like getting into a pissing war, so read what I told HalfEatenPie about case insensitive checking.


I will just pop in quickly to say that you assume that the first datacenter added is the most accurate. If Incero was not in the datacenter list, someone might decide to add Incerohost as the name of the datacenter, and every other provider would either have to find alternatives (like Incero LLC) causing duplicates, or deal with the wrong value in the database, complain to an admin and have it resolved manually. This still leaves the option of spam open, as fake datacenters could be added without an admins permission. Please also note what zzrok said (your method does not work in reverse). Not only that, one of our datacenters is called IO -> I can't foresee any problems with that!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

Should note that DailyServerDeal.com (without the 's') is redirecting to DailyServerDeal*s*.com now.

Not really a noteworthy update.


----------



## DamienSB (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like the website redirects to vpsboard?


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2015)

DamienSB said:


> Looks like the website redirects to vpsboard?



That's correct.

@MannDude pulled back on the project.  It very well may reappear in the future with some modifications.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 4, 2015)

drmike said:


> That's correct.
> 
> @MannDude pulled back on the project.  It very well may reappear in the future with some modifications.


lol drmike you know everything. ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> lol drmike you know everything. ...


No I don't   Just were conversations here and there about the software and nagging things vs. needs and wants.  At one point Mann was looking for a Python dev for the site (still probably is).

Rational inferences some of it   Life and that linear path.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 5, 2015)

DamienSB said:


> Looks like the website redirects to vpsboard?


Yep. I want to re-introduce it in the future but am too busy and got too tired of recycling old offers. None of the providers really supported it or took time to submit offers, and due to the lack of new and good offers it was never very popular.

A shame really, was a great site and excellent platform. I love the search function. So much better than just a stock wordpress install with some plugins or whatever.



drmike said:


> That's correct.
> 
> @MannDude pulled back on the project.  It very well may reappear in the future with some modifications.


That's the idea. Need someone to tinker on it.



Hxxx said:


> lol drmike you know everything. ...


See below. I also think he asked me about it as well in the past and I gave him more or less the same details.



drmike said:


> No I don't   Just were conversations here and there about the software and nagging things vs. needs and wants.  At one point Mann was looking for a Python dev for the site (still probably is).
> 
> Rational inferences some of it   Life and that linear path.


Yep, still need a python dev. Haven't looked super hard though. Lot of other things I need to address before trying to revive a site no one used.


----------

